# Texas Instruments to pull out of mobile market



## shreddintyres (Jun 24, 2011)

According to Reuters, TI seems to be pulling or re-purposing its OMAP line for use in automotive and other non Mobile applications. I for one was looking forward to the new OMAP5 processor. What are your thoughts?

source: http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/...88O0WC20120925


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah I saw that as well. Being that its still a rumor I'm not investing much in it yet. I will say though that Nvidia and Samsung have now made some pretty awesome stuff and the market has become far more competitive. I could see it going either way but I personally believe that any company pulling out of the mobile market at this point in time is a mistake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Good move on their part. I mean this whole mobile phone thing is a fad that is sure to pass soon.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Nokia passed on the "fads" too.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

no omap means it's harder to port aosp without oem support as all other options are very closed. Especially tegra and snapdragon


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

For anyone interested: http://www.droid-life.com/2012/09/28/texas-instruments-clarifies-plans-omap-5-development-still-under-way/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> For anyone interested: http://www.droid-lif...till-under-way/


I never thought they were pulling out of the mobile market. They said they are 'shifting focus' & everyone gets all crazy & says they are dropping mobile platforms. It amazes me how people jump to conclusions, even though TI clearly stated they are 'shifting focus', not 'dropping mobile platforms'. I laughed at this all day yesterday.


----------

